# just got my spitfire



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so my first foxpro came in today and they threw in the accesories to upload more sounds, took it outside on the hill tried out the challenge howl and had three seperate packs inside the city limits of colorado springs respond.

that was a little bit cool and a little bit unnerving since i cant shoot inside the city limits. 
I cant wait to get out there and do some callin and killin


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're going to like it !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA YA !! Some day I'll have an e-caller, there's not to many mornings that I haven't heard Yotes out yipping all around the place while having a coffee sitting on the deck, probably 95% of the yote's up here have never heard an e-caller never mind a hand one, paradise here!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I like my spitfire works ok--enjoy*


----------

